# Accommodations - Learn and Earn!



## Mikuhl (Jan 29, 2020)

There are many Learning Management Systems (LMS) that allow you to learn about products and they will accommodate your learning with prizes, gift cards, etc. These are more for Best Buy, Office Depot, and Staples, but Target team members can sign up and get rewards from (most of) them too! I will list the most rewarding to the least rewarding, including referral and non referral links.

*Remember*: As an Electronics Team Member you have access to your target email on the myDevice to instantly verify yourself on most of these LMS. Otherwise, you can verify yourself with a paystub.




SellPro - Courses from HP, Logitech, Ultimate Ears, and Netgear. The ProShop frequently has guaranteed gift cards and prizes, and you can test your luck in the PlayZone to have a chance to get some random rewards after unlocking them.

Rewards I have earned: Nearly $1000 in Starbucks Gift cards, tons of Chipotle gift cards, miscellaneous other gift cards.


Samsung Elite -  Courses from Samsung. Take daily quizzes to earn points. Enter sweepstakes with points, or save up and claim rewards like gift cards, and digital codes for Samsung.com. Enter your rep code when setting up a guests Samsung Pay to earn more points.

Rewards I have earned:  $50 Samsung.com Digital Code, used to purchase a portable power bank.

Note: Use code "Bullseye" to register as a Target Team Member.




Google Retail Training - Courses from Google. Previously offered steep discounts on products, but has not offered them for Target employees in years. You can however go the extra step to become a Google Insider, and in that case google frequently sends lots of swag.

Rewards I have earned: Google Nest Wifi for cheap. Google Hoodie, miscellaneous swag.



My Retail Training - From HALIGHT, which powers all the LMS below. Courses from Fitbit, Hisense, RIG, Square, Turtle Beach, and USB. Looks like HALIGHT uses this as a testing zone for new features, which then might eventually propagate to all other LMS below. *General notes about all HALIGHT LMS*: Post on the message board, and upvote posts for daily points, score 100% on courses in the first try to earn more points. Take courses at certain times of the day, and on certain weekdays to earn different badges.

Rewards I have earned: Visa gift cards, Starbucks gift cards.


Fitbit Learn - Courses from Fitbit.

Rewards I have earned: Elite Swag Bag, JBL Clip Waterproof Bluetooth Speaker, Patagonia Waists Pack, Ace 3, Mophie Powerstation Mini 5,000 MAh Power Bank, Urbanears Headphones.



Speck Connect - Courses from Speck.

Rewards I have earned (Old website): Two Speck cases, Speck branded aluminum sports bottle.
Rewards I have earned (New website): Nothing yet.


Motorola Insiders - Courses from Motorola. You can submit sales of Motorola phones to earn more points.

Rewards I have earned: Lots of pins!


Meta Sales Academy - Courses from Meta Quest and Meta Portal.

Rewards I have earned (Old website): Miscellaneous Facebook swag.
Rewards I have earned (New website): Gift cards.



Epson Edge - Courses from Epson. You can easily earn a *Shaq Car Shade*. Yes you read that correctly.

Rewards I have earned: Starbucks gift card.



Otter University - Courses from Otterbox, and Lifeproof.

Rewards I have earned: Nothing yet.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 29, 2020)

I have used Home - ExpertVoice - https://www.expertvoice.com/ in the past and the rewards are pretty good. There’s not a ton of options for Target employees but if you’re in the market for the discounted things they offer you’ll save a bunch. These are some awesome links you provided so thank you!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 30, 2020)

Won a $5 starbucks gift card on SellPro just right now. Pretty high chances of winning it in the game. Had to win and try the quiz about 6 times because I cant remember anything about HPs 50000000 computers they have.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 3, 2020)

They are having a referral contest, lets get Target up there!! Invite all your store friends! Use mine if you need: https://secure.sellpro.net/accept-sellpro-referral?token=elwBe14Of0gBDXkOeVgDelM

Leaderboards: Microsoft Power BI - https://app.powerbi.com/view?r=eyJrIjoiYWUwNTlhMDEtYmU1MS00MmEwLTg4NDMtMWQ1ZjU3YTYzZTkxIiwidCI6ImRiMjc5YmM5LWUwMjgtNGVjZi1iNDk1LTA5NmEzZWM4YzEyZSIsImMiOjZ9


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 4, 2020)

Target is 100% of the ONE total referral that SellPro has for its contest. Granted its only been one day. Hope we can continue to beat all the other retailers!


----------



## INFSlave (Feb 4, 2020)

I used to be part of some learning program from Bethesda years ago. Through redeeming points I got from going through their product education courses I got Skyrim and Brink (thank god I didn't spend any actual money on that) for free. I'll have to check some of these out.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 5, 2020)

Best Buy is beating us in referrals! How dare they! 🤣


----------



## tholmes (Feb 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Best Buy is beating us in referrals! How dare they! 🤣


Might have something to do with Best Buy having a far more substantial LMS than Spot does


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 6, 2020)

tholmes said:


> Might have something to do with Best Buy having a far more substantial LMS than Spot does


I just want HP to start giving Target Subway parties like they do for all the other retailers. Notice us HP!!


----------



## tholmes (Feb 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I just want HP to start giving Target Subway parties like they do for all the other retailers. Notice us HP!!


Step one there would be having an HP rep or carrying a bigger selection of their product. That's mostly how Best Buy gets food parties and rewards, the reps are in the stores a ton from what I can tell.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 6, 2020)

tholmes said:


> Step one there would be having an HP rep or carrying a bigger selection of their product. That's mostly how Best Buy gets food parties and rewards, the reps are in the stores a ton from what I can tell.


I keep trying to get mySupport to get us Instant Ink gift cards but they literally keep asking me what is wrong with the hip printer. That's not what I meant!!!


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 7, 2020)

Got my free Sprocket paper today, now I just need to win a Sprocket... lol


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 9, 2020)

Make sure you all get the free dominoes gift card in the proshop. There's also 40% off Otterbox.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 18, 2020)

New HP Tower Time Challenge in Gravity Game, has a very high chance of win. $10 Chipotle or Papa Johns.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 20, 2020)

Totally reasonable pin from Motorola Insiders!


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 20, 2020)

Another one popped up. Moto is VERY active with rewards lately.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 24, 2020)

5 Motorola pins left! Get them quick! Literally takes probably only a minute to get 300 points.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 2, 2020)

If anyone signs up for Speck or Moto with my referral I will email them a vendor code to skip verification.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 4, 2020)

There will be a free Speck phone case code 3/9 on Speck Connect. Join with code NH7QJ and I will email you a code to skip verification.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 6, 2020)

For you plus mobile stores. Samsung Elite.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Mar 6, 2020)

Zunos is great or if be the vendor promoting it she will walk any TM in store through the process and at least seen at my store she has throw occasional tiny parties as a thank you to the store and our leadership on some has even assisted with it as well


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 6, 2020)

Budweisered4 said:


> Zunos is great or if be the vendor promoting it she will walk any TM in store through the process and at least seen at my store she has throw occasional tiny parties as a thank you to the store and our leadership on some has even assisted with it as well


I did receive a Dreams code from Zunos. Ill play around with it because I found where you are supposed to get verified, I bet a lot of stuff was hidden from me.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm noticing on Zunos you have 1-3 tries to take a quiz, otherwise you fail forever. Not cool.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Mar 7, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I'm noticing on Zunos you have 1-3 tries to take a quiz, otherwise you fail forever. Not cool.



do screenshots of the first go around so in case the 2nd can be easy peasy 100%

I got dreams, death stranding deluxe, 1 year of PlayStation plus every year the last few of MLB the show so hopefully again this year as well and a few other games I can’t remember but been lucky on


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 9, 2020)

New pin on Motorola Insiders! Its glow in the dark!!

Also FREE case on Speck Connect


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 13, 2020)

Free spin to win on Motorola Insiders. Someone won a Google Play card.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 16, 2020)

$15 Fandango on SellPro


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 17, 2020)

OH MY GOD MOTOROLA


----------



## Budweisered4 (Mar 24, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> If anyone signs up for Speck or Moto with my referral I will email them a vendor code to skip verification.



I did Moto & Fitbit asks the same


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 24, 2020)

Budweisered4 said:


> I did Moto & Fitbit asks the same


The vendor codes stopped working and they don't verify you anymore. (Fitbit didn't have one anyway.) All you do is screenshot your paystub and black out all the information except the header.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 24, 2020)

Speck maintenance is finished. Free case giveaway is back!


----------



## canolan0416 (Mar 24, 2020)

you said you have a 


Mikuhl said:


> Speck maintenance is finished. Free case giveaway is back!


you said you have a verification code for that? about to sign up using your referral code if so

the motorola and fitbit things both suck! sellpro so far is the only one that's decent. i've gotten lots of free food and then a $100 lifeproof case code. also the rebates sound pretty good!


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 25, 2020)

canolan0416 said:


> you said you have a
> 
> you said you have a verification code for that? about to sign up using your referral code if so
> 
> the motorola and fitbit things both suck! sellpro so far is the only one that's decent. i've gotten lots of free food and then a $100 lifeproof case code. also the rebates sound pretty good!


Like I said, the verification code stopped working. All you have to do is use your paystub as verification like SellPro. I got that $100 LifeProof case code too and I used it on a power bank though for $99 dollars. Speck one is a bit more strict and only works on phone cases sadly.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 26, 2020)

What in the heck are you guys talking about?  Is this a thing for Electronics TMs only?  I've never heard of this before.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 26, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> What in the heck are you guys talking about?  Is this a thing for Electronics TMs only?  I've never heard of this before.


You don't have to be electronics. Of course the information you learn you'll probably never apply, but still the rewards are fun!


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 28, 2020)

Some actually achievable rewards on Speck now.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 30, 2020)

Blue Yeti has joined SellPro, wonder what discounts they will bring! So far only a $5 coldstone gift card.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Apr 2, 2020)

Really wish MotoInsiders had a iOS app like Fitbit Learn, SellPro, Zunos, Samsung Elite


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 2, 2020)

Budweisered4 said:


> Really wish MotoInsiders had a iOS app like Fitbit Learn, SellPro, Zunos, Samsung Elite


There's an android app, is there really no iOS one?

Speaking of Motorola Insiders: Complete the Moto Experiences webinar on Motorolainsiders.com and earn a $10 digital credit to Uber Eats, Doordash or Grubhub!


----------



## Budweisered4 (Apr 2, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> There's an android app, is there really no iOS one?
> 
> Speaking of Motorola Insiders: Complete the Moto Experiences webinar on Motorolainsiders.com and earn a $10 digital credit to Uber Eats, Doordash or Grubhub!



nope no iOS which is shocking


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 2, 2020)

Guaranteed $5 Starbucks Reward for completing 3 HP Courses on SellPro.


----------



## sprez (Apr 3, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Guaranteed $5 Starbucks Reward for completing 3 HP Courses on SellPro.


Grabbed this! Still trying to figure out SellPro and which rewards are actually worth going after.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 3, 2020)

sprez said:


> Grabbed this! Still trying to figure out SellPro and which rewards are actually worth going after.


Anything in the ProShop is guaranteed. The HP rewards in the PlayZone with a square icon (Like Tower Time, Love All-In-One, etc) have VERY high win chances.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 18, 2020)

I think Motorola enabled points for daily posts and likes. (Like Speck)


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 20, 2020)

My Retail Training, new CONDUIT LMS that seems to be run by HALIGHT, who make the CONDUIT system. It looks like it will be a bunch of other brands who don't have their own system. Right now its Fitbit, Square, and USB. This week they are going to have a bunch of promotions for Visa gift cards. Not many people know about this one yet so If you get in early, you can have some pretty good chances at winning a reward. It being run by HALIGHT, I expect to see them use their full suite of features.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyway on getting around the verification?


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 21, 2020)

Budweisered4 said:


> Anyway on getting around the verification?


They said it wasn't ready yet. In 24 hours it should let you do paystub verification.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 27, 2020)

@Budweisered4 they enabled it now! Go ahead.


----------



## LUNCHpod (Apr 27, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> @Budweisered4 they enabled it now! Go ahead.


I'm only seeing verification by code or Target email for My Retail Training


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 27, 2020)

LUNCHpod said:


> I'm only seeing verification by code or Target email for My Retail Training


Okay I told them again lol...


----------



## Mikuhl (May 4, 2020)

Free $5 Starbucks Gift Card + Mousepad in SellPro ProShop. Only takes 3 videos.


----------



## sprez (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up....snagged!


----------



## Mikuhl (May 26, 2020)

Woohoo it came! They even upgraded me. What I redeemed was a Clip 2 but they gave me a Clip 3. Awesome!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 12, 2020)

$15 Starbucks giftcard in SellPro ProShop. Takes 4 quizzes.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 6, 2020)

$10 Starbucks, $10 GameStop, $10 Papa Johns, and HP Lapel Pin. SellPro is popping rn.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 3, 2020)

Seems like the first time you join any HP webinar on SellPro in August you'll receive a $5 Starbucks Gift Card, and then if you join any others you'll have chances to win more.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 5, 2020)

Is this seriously for real?


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 5, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Is this seriously for real?


Yes. I've already gotten a couple of Starbucks gift cards. Thanks @Mikuhl!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 5, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> Yes. I've already gotten a couple of Starbucks gift cards.


Oh wow I never knew.


----------



## LUNCHpod (Aug 5, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Seems like the first time you join any HP webinar on SellPro in August you'll receive a $5 Starbucks Gift Card, and then if you join any others you'll have chances to win more.


Have you done one of these before? Do I have to join a video chat or something?


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 5, 2020)

LUNCHpod said:


> Have you done one of these before? Do I have to join a video chat or something?


You go to the events tab, and look for the time of an event, click the event when its the right time and there will be a button you click and it will bring you to the webinar page. You just watch the person speak about the topic, and then at the end you can ask questions. When the HP Tango printers first came out I ask why did they get recalled before we even got any and it was because there was some part that was broken in them and they had to fix it.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2020)

I seem to have gotten a $10 Starbucks instead of the $5 one they said for joining a webinar. Hooray!


----------



## Kvothe (Aug 7, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I seem to have gotten a $10 Starbucks instead of the $5 one they said for joining a webinar. Hooray!


The $10 one is what you can win once a week. You still should be getting a separate $5 one for the first webinar of the month (may take a few days).


----------



## Kvothe (Aug 7, 2020)

Just found out Target TMs are not eligible for accessing the store for Intel Retail Edge program. We only qualify for the purchase programs that occur 4 times a year. Bummer.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 8, 2020)

Gift cards are back in Samsung Elite. This time they even have Target gift cards! Free lunch!!


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 10, 2020)

There is a free Speck case for Target Team Members and Target Mobile on Speck Connect. It was a few days ago so I am not sure if there is any left cause I have already claimed it.


----------



## ForbiddenSin (Aug 10, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> There is a free Speck case for Target Team Members and Target Mobile on Speck Connect. It was a few days ago so I am not sure if there is any left cause I have already claimed it.


It keeps asking me for a validation code to sign up,any idea where I can get one?


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 10, 2020)

ForbiddenSin said:


> It keeps asking me for a validation code to sign up,any idea where I can get one?


There should be a way to use paystub verification instead.


----------



## ForbiddenSin (Aug 10, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> There should be a way to use paystub verification instead.


Sadly the only 2 its showing is a code or a work email that ends in Target.com


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 14, 2020)

ForbiddenSin said:


> Sadly the only 2 its showing is a code or a work email that ends in Target.com


I emailed them and they said at this time there is no paystub option, and to talk with the Speck rep for your area: https://elearning.speckproducts.com/tool/admin/rewardTos/127.pdf
I'm guessing you can just email them, because I will doubt they will show up anytime soon in the stores, especially not a store where they don't live. Pretty difficult now but I guess its worth it for the free cases.


----------



## Kvothe (Aug 15, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I emailed them and they said at this time there is no paystub option, and to talk with the Speck rep for your area: https://elearning.speckproducts.com/tool/admin/rewardTos/127.pdf
> I'm guessing you can just email them, because I will doubt they will show up anytime soon in the stores, especially not a store where they don't live. Pretty difficult now but I guess its worth it for the free cases.


Same thing with the Motorola Insiders program, no pay stub validation. Damn corporate for taking away my e-mail with modernization.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 17, 2020)

Its the 3rd week btw, make sure you join a few SellPro seminars to get you the weekly $10 gift card, its Starbucks this time, Chipotle next week. It seems they give away 19 per seminar, so your chances of winning for the week is very high.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 17, 2020)

(*)speck webinars are also happening twice a week until September 3rd. There are two different ones per week on Tuesday and Thursday. Each day has 3 sessions: 11a.m., 1p.m., and 3p.m. eastern time. You get points for each one you register for and attend. Because of  my schedule I missed the first 3 so did my first one last week. The presenter was giving away (*)speck baseball caps to anyone attending who emailed him their address, so points and a hat for me.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2020)

I got the speck phone case!


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 17, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I got the speck phone case!


How did you end up getting in, do you have a target email, or did you get in when there was paystub verification?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2020)

I have email.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 17, 2020)

I did paystub for the free case. If they want Target TMs for any of these accomodations, they're going to have to realize very few of the Tech Consultants have company email.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 23, 2020)

Last day for this weeks SellPro gift cards for joining webinars. Tomorrow Chipotle starts!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 23, 2020)

I have never eaten at a Chipotle


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 23, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I have never eaten at a Chipotle



How is that possible? Granted Qdoba is the better burrito chain, but you have to try Chipotle at least once.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 23, 2020)

I will have to win a giftcard, lol.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 23, 2020)

I haven't eaten at fast food restaurants in years, but even when I did, once a chain had a food poisoning incident, that was it. Hell to the no.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 24, 2020)

Go go go! Chipotle week on SellPro! Join some webinars and get that $10 Chipotle gift card, along with the $5 Starbucks if this is your first time.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 25, 2020)

Winner winner, Chipotle dinner.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 31, 2020)

So many sbux cards.  Can I get something other than a case from LifeProof?


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 31, 2020)

Yetive said:


> So many sbux cards.  Can I get something other than a case from LifeProof?



You thought it was over? $20 Starbucks now in SellPro in the ProShop menu. And yes, if its the same type of code as the one I got, I got a 10k mAh wireless portable charger from LifeProof instead of a case.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 3, 2020)

New video on Motorola Insiders. I'm SO CLOSE to a Lenovo Smart Clock!


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 10, 2020)

Pretty inexpensive phone sanitizer on Motorola Insiders, but I must refrain and wait to get my 100 more points for the Lenovo Smart Clock!


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 14, 2020)

Another $20 Starbucks coming up soon in SellPro


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 15, 2020)

Okay um can you guys get verified on Motorola Insiders so I can get the last 75 points for the Smart Clock? 😳👉👈


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2020)

Hahaha.  How?


----------



## Budweisered4 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Okay um can you guys get verified on Motorola Insiders so I can get the last 75 points for the Smart Clock? 😳👉👈



Out of all the things currently I want the $25 Grubhub Giftcard lol. The Grubhub drivers in our area love delivering to our store mostly because there’s normally 5-9 orders a day for our store.


----------



## Kvothe (Sep 16, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Okay um can you guys get verified on Motorola Insiders so I can get the last 75 points for the Smart Clock? 😳👉👈


No e-mail, no validation.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 18, 2020)

Dang it all the Smart Clocks are gone again. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 22, 2020)

There is a $15 Fandango Gift Card in the Play Zone with a relatively high chance to win. (I got it first try two times, first time I didn't have the quizzes done)


----------



## Yetive (Sep 22, 2020)

I won that too!


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 23, 2020)

Motorola Insiders have 2 new pins!





These might be the 2 pins that complete the 5 pin collection!


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 24, 2020)

Finally! Hope they restock the Smart Clock! That was so many daily comments...


----------



## Sisyphus (Sep 25, 2020)

How often does everyone win a gift card in the Play Zone?


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 25, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> How often does everyone win a gift card in the Play Zone?


Not very often, but its good to try now and then because sometimes they will have extremely high chances like the $15 Fandango a few days ago.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 26, 2020)

So I just discovered this thread last night. Several lessons later, I have a $20 Starbucks gift card lol. I've yet to win the gravity game though.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2020)

No Domino's?


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 26, 2020)

I finally landed on a $10 Starbucks gift card on the gravity game, but I didn’t realize they would rapid fire quiz you lol. Oops.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 28, 2020)

Yetive said:


> No Domino's?


Join a webinar in the last few days of September for a chance at $10 Dominoes. If its like last time you have a very high chance because they give out a lot in each. I'll see in 30 mins.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 28, 2020)

20 of them each webinar. So extremely high chance, so go and join one


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 28, 2020)

I did it!!


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 1, 2020)

All Tech Team Members now have emails. You can now verify yourself on the CONDUIT and other LMS'
I'll have to rewrite the post later as some of them now are less rewarding then others, for example Google has not had prizes for almost a year now.

Get to your email through myDay > Tools > Workbench > Menu > Workbench > Quick Links > Applications > O365 Apps > Outlook


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 4, 2020)

Speck is now offering a free case for some courses!


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 5, 2020)

$10 Dominos and $10 Starbucks in ProShop.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 5, 2020)

Breakfast and dinner?


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 5, 2020)

First Otterbox webinar on SellPro you get 40% off coupon. Any others after that you have a chance for a free case!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 6, 2020)

$10 Starbucks reward and $10 Domino's reward on the proshop

Edit: I'm late, lol


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 8, 2020)

Chance at $10 Starbucks for attending HP Events, 1 each week of October.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 12, 2020)

$20 Fandango GC in ProShop. Snoozefest. 🥱


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 14, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> $20 Fandango GC in ProShop. Snoozefest. 🥱


It doesn’t expire so I figure I’ll use it once things go back to normal.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 14, 2020)

FYI, if you get an Otterbox case code, you are able to use it as a $65 coupon on a more expensive item.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 14, 2020)

Yetive said:


> FYI, if you get an Otterbox case code, you are able to use it as a $65 coupon on a more expensive item.


Haven't gotten one yet! I keep trying.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 19, 2020)

ProShop


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 20, 2020)

Still doesn't help that their website literally doesn't work. And will not verify you.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 22, 2020)

Yetive said:


> FYI, if you get an Otterbox case code, you are able to use it as a $65 coupon on a more expensive item.


Got my LifeProof one finally and got a PhoneSoap Pro! It was actually $100 off vs $65 off. Idk if it's different for Otterbox.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 24, 2020)

My Lenovo Smart Clock from Motorola Insiders and my PhoneSoap Pro from Sellpro x Lifeproof. <3

In other news, the Google vendor came around to tell us that they will be offering up to 90% discounts on Google products through Google Retail Training starting November 2nd. So rack up those points so you will be ready when they drop the discounts!


----------



## Yetive (Oct 24, 2020)

I got the phone soap too.  Wish it were big enough for a zebra.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 24, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I got the phone soap too.  Wish it were big enough for a zebra.


We would need the HomeSoap 😎


----------



## sprez (Oct 25, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> In other news, the Google vendor came around to tell us that they will be offering up to 90% discounts on Google products through Google Retail Training starting November 2nd. So rack up those points so you will be ready when they drop the discounts!


how does the google program work? Do you purchase items with the points only? I click to redeem points and it doesn’t show any items so I assume they only drop them periodically?


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 25, 2020)

sprez said:


> how does the google program work? Do you purchase items with the points only? I click to redeem points and it doesn’t show any items so I assume they only drop them periodically?


Yes you buy the discount code for the google store website with the points. My Google Nest Wifi 3pk cost 17000 points for reference. Im not sure how much they will cost this time.


----------



## sprez (Oct 25, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Yes you buy the discount code for the google store website with the points. My Google Nest Wifi 3pk cost 17000 points for reference. Im not sure how much they will cost this time.


Good info. I really want that Nest audio speaker!


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 28, 2020)

I won another $100 off Lifeproof from SellPro Mystery Blitz. IDK what else to get I already got a PhoneSoap.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2020)

I got the backpack cooler.  It's nice.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 31, 2020)

Any one have any clue as to how to win this mystery blitz promo SellPro is having? The SellPro Mystery Blitz training doesn't let you select anything. I did win a mystery wrench gift card in the Gravity game, but what else is there to do to get that 100 points?


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 31, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Any one have any clue as to how to win this mystery blitz promo SellPro is having? The SellPro Mystery Blitz training doesn't let you select anything. I did win a mystery wrench gift card in the Gravity game, but what else is there to do to get that 100 points?


I have no idea if the items are anything, but when you claim it, its just one of the usual prize, so like I have won the Candlestick which was a $100 off lifeproof, yesterdays was $100 of Otterbox, the day before that was $10 Starbucks, the Rope today was $159 Logitech Product called Blast (I am guessing UE Blast speaker?)


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I have no idea if the items are anything, but when you claim it, its just one of the usual prize, so like I have won the Candlestick which was a $100 off lifeproof, yesterdays was $100 of Otterbox, the day before that was $10 Starbucks, the Rope today was $159 Logitech Product called Blast (I am guessing UE Blast speaker?)


Yup. Blast speaker. Oh well, I'll just keep trying for the Envy x360. Not gonna waste my points on a promo I don't understand.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 31, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Yup. Blast speaker. Oh well, I'll just keep trying for the Envy x360. Not gonna waste my points on a promo I don't understand.


Make sure you check the "recently awarded section" I would really only play for those because I feel like SellPro will just not let you land on a tile that they don't have any stock of, but they wont tell you there isn't stock either so you waste your points. I have only really had good luck on the themed HP challenges with the square icons. (Like Mystery Blitz)
Here's most of the stuff I have won, most of it is from ProShop, but a lot of the square icon ones like HP Love, HP Force Field, HP Tower Time, always have super high chance on Gravity Game.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 2, 2020)

Everyone can now submit sales on My Speck Connect for 100 points per sale. So that means about 10-30 cases for one of the smaller prizes like a case of your own.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 5, 2020)

Google Retail Training has a very fun webinar Today 11/5 and Tomorrow 11/6: Live Virtual Training Sessions : Retail Training by Google - https://googleretailtraining.exceedlms.com/student/page/29839
Everyone wins these prizes:



And the top 5 fastest people to answer the questions wins these prizes:


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 5, 2020)

Doing it for a second time I managed to get 3rd place winning the JBL LIVE500. They are only doing this TWO MORE TIMES TOMORROW. So make sure you at least participate to win the swag.


----------



## sprez (Nov 5, 2020)

Wish i wasn’t working at the times they have them....


----------



## Kvothe (Nov 7, 2020)

Got the swag, but wasn't fast enough for the JBL stuff.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 9, 2020)

Google has new certification course on Google Retail Training, but one of the courses are locked.



Their FAQ says to email them about any bugs.





So I email them...




Hahahaha classic


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 9, 2020)

It's been a while since SellPro had anything new in the pro shop


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 9, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> It's been a while since SellPro had anything new in the pro shop


They usually have something every month, but this month is a reward by V-MODA which we wont see because Target does not sell their items.


----------



## Kvothe (Nov 11, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Google has new certification course on Google Retail Training, but one of the courses are locked.
> View attachment 11767
> Their FAQ says to email them about any bugs.
> 
> ...


Have the same problem. 

In addition, I can't complete the The Pixel family: video courses, since the quiz at the end of the first video doesn't pop up correctly.  I sent an e-mail to grt-support@google.com. Got a reply from a bot saying someone will reply within 3 business days. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Kvothe (Nov 11, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Have the same problem.
> 
> In addition, I can't complete the The Pixel family: video courses, since the quiz at the end of the first video doesn't pop up correctly.  I sent an e-mail to grt-support@google.com. Got a reply from a bot saying someone will reply within 3 business days.
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Update: I got an response saying Google Retail Training has a new support process where you fill out the form at:




__





						Google Forms: Sign-in
					





					docs.google.com
				




Someone must have read my original e-mail and fixed the problems on my account since all the courses were checked off as completed and I was able to take the final assessment.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 12, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Update: I got an response saying Google Retail Training has a new support process where you fill out the form at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be shy share the answers 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kvothe (Nov 12, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Don't be shy share the answers 🤣🤣🤣


Aw. But you'll miss out on the fun and challenge of answering the questions on a timer. Lol. 

But, if you really want the answers I gave on my assessment, PM me. There's no guarantee that you'll get the exact same questions, but there may be some overlap.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 12, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Aw. But you'll miss out on the fun and challenge of answering the questions on a timer. Lol.
> 
> But, if you really want the answers I gave on my assessment, PM me. There's no guarantee that you'll get the exact same questions, but there may be some overlap.


I was kidding, they did seem to have fixed the bug and I passed first time with 90%. Could have got higher but I truly did not know you could have a routine automatically activate at a certain time, and the question appeared twice lol.


----------



## Kvothe (Nov 12, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I was kidding, they did seem to have fixed the bug and I passed first time with 90%. Could have got higher but I truly did not know you could have a routine automatically activate at a certain time, and the question appeared twice lol.


I didn't get that question, but I did get the exact same Stadia question twice, which I got wrong both times, but I still passed on the first try so no worries.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 12, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> I didn't get that question, but I did get the exact same Stadia question twice, which I got wrong both times, but I still passed on the first try so no worries.


Did you do the thing sent to your email to get your free items?


----------



## Kvothe (Nov 12, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Did you do the thing sent to your email to get your free items?


Yup. Enameled pin, lanyard, and a printed certificate. Why not? Shipping is free.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 13, 2020)

The $10 Chipotle GC in SellPro had a VERY high chance this morning landed on it 3 times. First time didn't have it unlocked. Second time failed the quiz lol.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 24, 2020)

Did you guys win anything for SellPro Appreciation Day? I got a $10 Chipotle gift card!


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 1, 2020)

A bundle of $10 Starbucks, $10 Domino's, and $20 Fandango in SellPro ProShop.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Kvothe (Dec 8, 2020)

Google Retail Training sent a notification that the rewards store is open, but when I click on redeem, nothing is there. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## sprez (Dec 9, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Google Retail Training sent a notification that the rewards store is open, but when I click on redeem, nothing is there. Anyone else have any luck?


shows nothing for me either.


----------



## Kvothe (Dec 9, 2020)

sprez said:


> shows nothing for me either.


Google Retail Training replied to a support request and said the notification was sent in error. Guess they were premature in their notification.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 9, 2020)

I got the dominos/Starbucks/Fandango bundle, sweet! Now I have $40 of Fandango gift cards to use after the pandemic ends lol


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 9, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I got the dominos/Starbucks/Fandango bundle, sweet! Now I have $40 of Fandango gift cards to use after the pandemic ends lol



You could buy an Oculus, download the Fandago app, and use the gift cards there right now. New release movies in 3D right at home.


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 15, 2020)

Got a $10 Starbucks from a Canon webinar.


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 15, 2020)

Got my JBL Winter Games stuff!


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 15, 2020)

Not exactly an accommodation, but Google Pay has $21 off $50 at Target.
Use my link if you love me: Join me on Google Pay! - https://g.co/payinvite/an2x260 (and want another $21 dollars)


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 30, 2020)

Facebook now has a CONDUIT LMS, Connect 2 Learn
Here's what the prizes look like:





Looks like you can immediately get the notebook by just joining because you start off with like 1k points.


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 31, 2020)

I have made a goal to publish a workbench article about learning management systems and product knowledge. Lets see if I can challenge this process that does not exist!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 9, 2021)

The Connect Kit you receive from Connect 2 Learn from Facebook after joining.

New courses on Motorola Insiders, finally.


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 14, 2021)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 12016
> 
> The Connect Kit you receive from Connect 2 Learn from Facebook after joining.
> 
> New courses on Motorola Insiders, finally.


Got it thanks.

Here's my referral code if anyone wants to join:

GK3VS


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 14, 2021)

Eh I ditched Facebook a long time ago. When you use it, you waive any rights to privacy you have.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 14, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Eh I ditched Facebook a long time ago. When you use it, you waive any rights to privacy you have.



Me too. But you need a Facebook account to use the Oculus Quest 2, which is an amazing device. So, I now have an account again. You gotta do what you gotta do to play a round of putt putt in your living room, hide from raptors in a recreation of the kitchen scene from Jurassic Park, watch The Mandalorian on a bigscreen at home, walk around the town you grew up in with friends from middle school, watch porn in 3D, (I would never, never do that, heh), shoot guns in a virtual firing range, or just chill and watch a nature scene like you are actually there.

I hate Facebook, but damn I love my Oculus.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 14, 2021)

Luckily 3-D makes me dizzy as hell, so I can continue to savor my freedom from Facebook as I have for the past four-plus years, lol.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 14, 2021)

I got sick at Disney world in Tomorrowland. There was a movie that was projected 360 degrees.  I had to sit on the ground with my eyes closed 'til it was over.  Somehow, I think I too would have issues with an Oculus.


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone part of the Intel Retail Edge Program? If so, need help completing the last quest for adding 5 members to my Edge Network.






						PC Retail Associate Training and Engagement | Intel® Retail Edge Program
					

The Intel® Retail Edge Program drives PC sales and employee engagement by training retail associates on Intel® products and technologies, offering sales tips and tools, and rewarding participation.




					retailedge.intel.com
				




Network code: STAMAPAJTCXN

Any help at all is appreciated.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 15, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> Anyone part of the Intel Retail Edge Program? If so, need help completing the last quest for adding 5 members to my Edge Network.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you figured out if it gives out any accommodations? When I checked it said Target doesn't participate.


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 15, 2021)

Mikuhl said:


> Have you figured out if it gives out any accommodations? When I checked it said Target doesn't participate.


Unfortunately, as Target TMs, we do not qualify for the Intel Retail Edge Store purchase with the credits that we get for training.

We also don't qualify for winning the grand prizes (gaming laptops) in the Hack and Slash promo events, but we do qualify for entry into the weekly drawings for prizes like Asus motherboards, Air Pod Pros, etc., by completing the weekly trainings and quizzes during these events.

We can also purchase the Holiday deals events, which offer heavily discounted i7 or i9 core processors (recently ended) or NUC computers (last summer event). Your status increases the discount. Legend status gets the best discounted prices and free shipping on the deal events.

I've also won an Amazon gift card for attending the Intel webinars.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Got my weekly SellPro gift card for HP webinars.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 1, 2021)

SellPro has $20 Starbucks or Chipotle gift card.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 1, 2021)

Got my $20 chipotle gift card a couple days ago!


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 15, 2021)

Lots of Starbucks gift cards and HP rebates in the pro shop


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Lots of Starbucks gift cards and HP rebates in the pro shop


Came here to say this. $35 dollars of Starbucks!


----------



## Kvothe (Apr 9, 2021)

Help me get a new hat. 
Nike Twill Cap​**This item is available once the Tech Savvy rank has been achieved**



​

I just need 4 referrals for Connect 2 Learn from Facebook so I get the tech savvy rank to qualify for purchase.

Referral code:

GK3VS







Thanks.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 10, 2021)

Big reward on SellPro now. A bundle comprising of a $20 Starbucks gift card, $10 subway, $10 chipotle, and $10 dominos.

One of the requirements is to refer a friend, but all you have to do is tap the share button and that fulfills the requirement.


----------



## alawiggle (Sep 28, 2021)

anyone know when this is coming back?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 28, 2021)

When what is coming back?


----------



## alawiggle (Sep 29, 2021)

oh sorry, when grt is coming back the google training for retail


----------



## Kvothe (Sep 29, 2021)

alawiggle said:


> oh sorry, when grt is coming back the google training for retail


It never left.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 29, 2021)

But Target is not participating.


----------



## Kvothe (Sep 30, 2021)

Yetive said:


> But Target is not participating.


I got some swag when I joined, and won a Google Home Max recently from GRT.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice. Some of the atech guys were complaining that Target was excluded. This was awhile ago, so I will let them know.


----------



## alawiggle (Sep 30, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> It never left.


im aware that you can still use GRT but you can't get any rewards like you used to.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 20, 2021)

Intel Retail Edge is having a promotion with drawings for cool prizes for new sign ups.

I've won Amazon and Game Stop gift cards by doing trainings, a 32" HP monitor, and even a Quest 2 in a recent competition. Here's my referral link if you're interested.






						Intel® Retail Edge Program
					






					retailedge.intel.com
				




NOVICE AND APPRENTICE PRIZES​Verified Novices and Apprentices (according to Status Level at the end of the promotion) can win ONE of these prizes. Masters and Legends are not included in this Drawing.




MSI Optix 27" 16:9 Gaming Monitor (20 winners)​This sleek gaming monitor was built for fast-paced action gaming, complete with a 165 Hz refresh rate and a 1 ms response time. Its 2560 x 1440 QHD VA panel is surrounded by thin bezels and features a 3000:1 contrast ratio, a 300 cd/m² brightness rating, and support for up to 1.07 billion colors.​




Klipsch Cinema 400 Sound Bar & 8-Inch Wireless Subwoofer (20 winners)​Seamlessly upgrade your television viewing to a home theater experience with this sound bar and subwoofer.​




Google Nest Learning Thermostat (30 winners)​The Nest Learning Thermostat is the first thermostat to get ENERGY STAR certified. This smart thermostat learns what temperature you like and builds a schedule around yours. Nest sensors can use your phone’s location to see if you’ve left and then set to an EcoTemperature to save energy.​




New Beats Studio True Wireless Noise Cancelling Earbuds (20 winners)​Enjoy your beats with these noise-cancelling earbuds that are sweat-resistant, come with a built-in microphone, and are compatible with Apple & Android devices.​




Chortau Dual Front and Rear Dash Cam (30 winners)​This dual dash cam provides 1080P resolution, a full HD 170° wide-angle backup camera with night vision, parking sensor, and motion detection recording.​




Rugged Solar Charger/Power Bank (30 winners)​Quickly charge your device multiple times with this 30000mAh charger or charge multiple devices (iOS or Android) at the same time using the multiple USB output ports. The charger also doubles as an emergency LED flashlight, providing different modes from bright light to flash.​




Xenvo Pro Lens Kit for Smartphones and Tablets (20 winners)​Use the Macro and Wide-Angle Lens with any smartphone or tablet to capture amazing photos and images. Comes with LED light, charging cable, lanyard, cleaning cloth, and a travel case.​




UNEGROUP Monocular Telescope (30 winners)​Half the size of a binocular, this monocular is great for any outdoor activity and provides waterproof and fog-proof views. Includes eyepiece cover, objective lens cover, cleaning cloth, carrying bag, tripod, phone holder, remote shutter, and user manual.​




Blink Mini Indoor Smart Security Camera (30 winners)​See, hear and speak to visitors inside your home with this compact, smart security camera, with 1080 HD video, night vision, motion detection, two-way audio, and compatibility with Alexa.​




14-inch Screen Magnifier for Smartphones (20 winners)​Magnify movies, games, videos and more from your phone, up to 3 to 4 times using this 14-inch screen magnifier. Just put any smartphone into the screen amplifier to easily enjoy the home theater-like entertainment.​


----------



## Psyfire (Oct 25, 2021)

The PlayStation one used to be freaking amazing back then. You got points and used them in a gift shop thing. Had to pay for shipping or a code, but I got some new games for $5-10, biggest one for me being Uncharted 4s Deluxe Edition (download), so I also got Lost Legacy for free when they removed it and made it its own game due to the scope. Now its a husk.


----------



## LUNCHpod (Nov 11, 2021)

Anyone know how these HP rebates work that they keep handing out? It says that you can use them on accessories and paper and ink, but if it's a $100 printer rebate there's no way I'm getting one thing of ink or paper for that much. Same for the computer. I would need the $30 or $50 for most accessories and stuff, so am I able to use one rebate on more than one item on the same receipt?

Printing product rebates are applicable toward any HP printing product (i.e., all HP printer models including Sprockets), printing supplies (i.e., paper – all types, ink, toner), and printing accessories (i.e., sprocket carrying cases, sprocket photo albums, photo light strings).
PLEASE NOTE: In order to qualify for this printer rebate, the before-tax receipt price must be greater than or equal to the amount of the rebate (e.g. a $30 rebate requires at least a $30 before-tax receipt price, a $50 rebate requires at least a $50 before-tax receipt price, a $100 rebate requires at least a $100 before-tax receipt price) in United States dollars for HP printing products purchased in the United States. For printing products purchased in Canada, the before-tax receipt price must be at least the amount of the rebate or more in CAD (Canadian dollars).
Qualifying retail sales associates are eligible for one (1) rebate per printing product when purchased 90 days from the printing rebate issuance date. Products purchased more than 90 days after the rebate code issuance date are not eligible.
Also, it says we can buy off Amazon, but can we buy from third party sellers or use gift cards?


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 27, 2022)

LUNCHpod said:


> Anyone know how these HP rebates work that they keep handing out? It says that you can use them on accessories and paper and ink, but if it's a $100 printer rebate there's no way I'm getting one thing of ink or paper for that much. Same for the computer. I would need the $30 or $50 for most accessories and stuff, so am I able to use one rebate on more than one item on the same receipt?
> 
> Printing product rebates are applicable toward any HP printing product (i.e., all HP printer models including Sprockets), printing supplies (i.e., paper – all types, ink, toner), and printing accessories (i.e., sprocket carrying cases, sprocket photo albums, photo light strings).
> PLEASE NOTE: In order to qualify for this printer rebate, the before-tax receipt price must be greater than or equal to the amount of the rebate (e.g. a $30 rebate requires at least a $30 before-tax receipt price, a $50 rebate requires at least a $50 before-tax receipt price, a $100 rebate requires at least a $100 before-tax receipt price) in United States dollars for HP printing products purchased in the United States. For printing products purchased in Canada, the before-tax receipt price must be at least the amount of the rebate or more in CAD (Canadian dollars).
> ...


I've heard from chat during the webinars that some people have been able to order multiple paper, ink refill items that total over $100, and was able to get the rebate instead of just a single item. I haven't tried it myself. I didn't want to abuse the system, so I just usually order a single item and get the rebate. 

Got a gaming keyboard close to the $100 limit, a couple of gaming mice near the $100 and $50 limit, HyperX headphones and a condenser microphone which were close to $100. For the printer rebate I bought a 5 ream box of paper for slightly over $30, a toner cartridge which was slightly over $100, a 4-pack of ink cartridges for slightly over $100, an ink refill cartridge for slightly over $30, and a ream of premium paper for slightly over $30. I paid with the HyperX stuff with Amazon Gift cards that I accrued from Intel Retail Edge and SellPro, so basically converted gift cards to cash.

Probably have to rinse and repeat since they keep sending out the rebates every week.  I'm more interested in the Chipotle gift cards, but I'll take the rebates if offered. 

You can e-mail support@sellpro.net and get a definitive answer if you're worried about a purchase.

For those who haven't signed up for SellPro here's my referral link.



			https://secure.sellpro.net/accept-sellpro-referral?token=el0Ndl4Ef0gCAXoOelMGd1c
		


For Intel Retail Edge: Intel® Retail Edge Program - http://retailedge.intel.com/50/referrals?code=9HJCZKAXFMPTN3J


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 27, 2022)

Does anyone know if the Facebook (now Meta) Reps come out to visit our stores?  My verification with Connect2Learn for Oculus/Facebook ran out, and there's no way to verify employment with a paystub.  No more e-mail access for me, so my only hope is to get a verification code from a Rep.


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 27, 2022)

Epson Edge is new training site just opened up for Target Team Members. Employment verification available via paystub.




Registration - Epson Edge - https://www.epsonedge.com/registration?referral_code=ZZ9ZZ

Referral code: ZZ9ZZ

Site is similar to Fitbit, Connect2Learn, and Otterbox.  Looks like they give away Starbucks and Amazon gift cards, have drawings and items you can purchase with points.


----------



## LUNCHpod (Jan 30, 2022)

Kvothe said:


> I've heard from chat during the webinars that some people have been able to order multiple paper, ink refill items that total over $100, and was able to get the rebate instead of just a single item. I haven't tried it myself. I didn't want to abuse the system, so I just usually order a single item and get the rebate.
> 
> Got a gaming keyboard close to the $100 limit, a couple of gaming mice near the $100 and $50 limit, HyperX headphones and a condenser microphone which were close to $100. For the printer rebate I bought a 5 ream box of paper for slightly over $30, a toner cartridge which was slightly over $100, a 4-pack of ink cartridges for slightly over $100, an ink refill cartridge for slightly over $30, and a ream of premium paper for slightly over $30. I paid with the HyperX stuff with Amazon Gift cards that I accrued from Intel Retail Edge and SellPro, so basically converted gift cards to cash.
> 
> ...


How do you submit the rebate without a serial number?


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 31, 2022)

LUNCHpod said:


> How do you submit the rebate without a serial number?


You submit a picture of the cutout barcode and product number.  This the region of interest for the package of paper I bought. 





They'll send you an e-mail if you sent the wrong image or if they need additional info.


----------



## Kvothe (Feb 10, 2022)

Spin the Wheel to Win!​18 Days Remaining
59 Prizes Available

Woohoo! Just won a $25 Amazon gift card. Epson Edge added some new prizes for the Spin the Win promotion. Just watch some short videos, no quizzes and you get a chance for:

Prizes include the following:

Epson EpiqVision Mini EF11 Projector
Epson EF-100 Mini-Laser Streaming Projector 
$5, $10, and $25 Starbucks gift cards
$5, $10, and $25 Amazon gift cards
Referral link if interested.
Registration - Epson Edge - https://www.epsonedge.com/registration?referral_code=ZZ9ZZ


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 7, 2022)

HALIGHT / My Retail Training is holding an event with 20+ brands and loads of prizes! They have chosen me to spread the word!
Its called the My Retail Training Mystery Mansion. You can sign up to receive updates when the courses come out between May 3rd and the 17th.
You can use my code *priebeMM2022* to show them I sent you!

In the mean time you can also sign up for My Retail Training.

EDIT: 
Prizes Here: Accommodations - Learn and Earn! - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/accommodations-learn-and-earn.23947/post-648972
Explanation/Walkthrough Here: Accommodations - Learn and Earn! - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/accommodations-learn-and-earn.23947/post-649200


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 15, 2022)

$10 Starbucks in SellPro ProShop


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 15, 2022)

Today I learned: You cannot have a Starbucks gift card balance over $500. What a problem to have. 🤣


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 16, 2022)

I've been racking up those Starbucks and Dominos gift cards lately in sellpro


----------



## Budweisered4 (Mar 22, 2022)

Anyone know the Moto webinar code we don’t have Moto agents


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 22, 2022)

Budweisered4 said:


> Anyone know the Moto webinar code we don’t have Moto agents


I was wondering the same thing. They do actually come around I met one, once, in my 5 or so years. I remember showing him my Motorola Insider pins!


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 31, 2022)

Best Buy gets to have all the fun


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 5, 2022)

Budweisered4 said:


> Anyone know the Moto webinar code we don’t have Moto agents


I see the webinars for Cricket, there's one in 57 minutes. I am going to watch it to get the code lol.




EDIT: They did not give a code ☠️


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 17, 2022)

$10 Starbucks in SellPro!

Also reminder to sign up for this: 😁


Mikuhl said:


> HALIGHT / My Retail Training is holding an event with 20+ brands and loads of prizes! They have chosen me to spread the word!
> Its called the My Retail Training Mystery Mansion. You can sign up to receive updates when the courses come out between May 3rd and the 17th.
> You can use my code *priebeMM2022* to show them I sent you!
> 
> In the mean time you can also sign up for My Retail Training.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 17, 2022)

If you are wondering if SellPro is good or not.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 23, 2022)

Meta products now available for coins on Connect 2 Learn. Remember as a Tech TM you can verify yourself instantly using your email on Workbench.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 26, 2022)

$10 Starbucks in SellPro


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 29, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> HALIGHT / My Retail Training is holding an event with 20+ brands and loads of prizes! They have chosen me to spread the word!
> Its called the My Retail Training Mystery Mansion. You can sign up to receive updates when the courses come out between May 3rd and the 17th.
> You can use my code *priebeMM2022* to show them I sent you!
> 
> In the mean time you can also sign up for My Retail Training.


For everyone that signed up you should have revieved and email to sign in. Try checking out if they sent a second email because I think the link was a dud in the first one.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 2, 2022)

Another Treasure Odyssey has started on Google Retail Training. Prizes: $5 gift card, and collectible cards.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 4, 2022)

Motorola Insiders wild 😜


----------



## Mikuhl (May 11, 2022)

What have you guys gotten from the Mystery Mansion. So far I got $10 gift card and 15% off Motorola code.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 11, 2022)

I have located the list of prizes:

*Prize**Quantity**ARV (USD), per Prize*PHYSICAL PRIZES (410)MRT – One (1) ten dollar ($10) Virtual Visa gift card80$10.00MRT – One (1) twenty dollar ($20) Virtual Visa gift card55$20.00MRT – One (1) thirty dollar ($30) Virtual Visa gift card20$30.00USB-IF PRIZE – One (1) twenty-five dollar ($25) Virtual Visa gift card20$25.00NACON PRIZE – MG-X Controller5$79.99Elevation Tumbler83$59.00Fitbit – One (1) Coupon Code 35% Off Any One (1) Device10$0.00Motorola – One (1) Coupon Code 15% off Any One (1) Device1000$0OtterBox Case101$40ARRIS SURFBOARD MAX MESH WiFi System1$399ARRIS Fanatics Gift Card5$50iFixit 25% off coupon code10$0iFixit 50% off coupon code10$0iFixit Moray Driver Kit10$19.99iFixit Essentials Tool Kit10$24.99iFixit Mako Driver Kit5$34.99iFixit Pro Tech Tool Kit5$69.99iFixit Manta Driver Kit5$64.99Epson Earbuds5$250.00


----------



## Mikuhl (May 15, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> HALIGHT / My Retail Training is holding an event with 20+ brands and loads of prizes! They have chosen me to spread the word!
> Its called the My Retail Training Mystery Mansion. You can sign up to receive updates when the courses come out between May 3rd and the 17th.
> You can use my code *priebeMM2022* to show them I sent you!
> 
> In the mean time you can also sign up for My Retail Training.


Two days left for Mystery Mansion, it is kind of complicated but the gist is:
1) Complete activities to earn "Clue" badges.
2) Each badge will gray a suspect out in the Library.
2) If you do every thing you will have a 100% chance of choosing the correct suspect. (You only get one chance!)
3) Click the vendor logos in all the rooms of the mansion.
4) Ask the vendors questions in the Q&A section. (They actually give you extremely knowledgeable answers.)
5) Click "Connect" with people attending the event, you will get points.

All these activities will give you spins for random prizes. I have won $20 gift card and two 15% off Motorola phone coupons.


----------



## Kvothe (May 16, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> What have you guys gotten from the Mystery Mansion. So far I got $10 gift card and 15% off Motorola code.


Got a 15% off Motorola code, a 35% off Fitbit code, and Epson Earbuds. Now to wait for the drawings.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 16, 2022)

Kvothe said:


> Got a 15% off Motorola code, a 35% off Fitbit code, and Epson Earbuds. Now to wait for the drawings.


Oh wow, you are pretty lucky for the ear buds. According to the price they are probably AirPods Pro, maybe branded with Epson.


----------



## Kvothe (May 16, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> Oh wow, you are pretty lucky for the ear buds. According to the price they are probably AirPods Pro, maybe branded with Epson.


Yeah, they are AirPod Pros with the Epson name on the charging case.  You can buy them with points on EpsonEdge.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 21, 2022)

Kvothe said:


> Yeah, they are AirPod Pros with the Epson name on the charging case.  You can buy them with points on EpsonEdge.


Did you get them yet? I want to see a pic of them IRL.


----------



## Kvothe (Jun 27, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> Did you get them yet? I want to see a pic of them IRL.


Yes. I got them a couple of weeks ago. Here's pics as requested.


----------



## TTB (Jun 28, 2022)

So we can get rewards and prizes for being tech?!? I’m in ! I signed up for the saverlife.org and was awarded around $100 so far.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 29, 2022)

There is a new campaign in SellPro for $10 gift card.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 11, 2022)

Some new campaigns on SellPro. 🤩


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 12, 2022)

Connect 2 Learn turning into Meta Academy. I assume they will go hard with the rewards at the beginning.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 1, 2022)

L for Speck transitioning away from Halight to something it looks like they made themselves? It is really ugly. Lets hope they stop putting Gucci bags in the reward shop for a billion points that no one is ever going to achieve.


----------



## Kvothe (Sep 1, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> L for Speck transitioning away from Halight to something it looks like they made themselves? It is really ugly. Lets hope they stop putting Gucci bags in the reward shop for a billion points that no one is ever going to achieve.


Maybe they'll actually ship reward shop items now. The Halight site had been dead for a year at least. 

What's the link to the new site?


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 1, 2022)

Kvothe said:


> Maybe they'll actually ship reward shop items now. The Halight site had been dead for a year at least.
> 
> What's the link to the new site?





			https://myspeckconnect.com/#/login
		


They should have sent everyone a password reset link.


----------



## Kvothe (Sep 2, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> https://myspeckconnect.com/#/login
> 
> 
> 
> They should have sent everyone a password reset link.


Doh! I accidentally deleted the e-mail without even reading it.

Thanks.


----------



## Kvothe (Sep 25, 2022)

New SellPro promotion. Here's my referral link.



			https://secure.sellpro.net/growth_campaign?token=eVIPclEOcUEHDngLfV4Fc14FcUg
		







HP Dare: Don’t Be Scared! Edition​September 19, 2022
A scary good opportunity from HP is here! Invite coworkers to join SellPro in the HP Dare: Don’t be Scared! Edition and you can earn many awards such as $20 eGift cards, HP monitors, laptops and printers! We have many things in store for you, so join us… if you dare. 
Let’s go over the details.
Task #1:

Invite at least 2 coworkers not already on SellPro to join SellPro.  
Don’t be scared to share SellPro. There’s something in it for you too!  Once you successfully complete Task #1, you’ll have the opportunity to play for one of the following scary good awards in the PlayZone (while supplies last):

HP OMEN 27-inch IPS LED QHD
HP OMEN 40L Gaming Desktop
HP OMEN 16.1-inch Laptop
HP Victus 15.6-inch Gaming Laptop
HP ENVY x360 2-in-1 15.6-inch Laptop
HP ENVY Inspire 7255e Wireless Inkjet Photo Printer
HP OfficeJet Pro 9015e Wireless Inkjet Printer
Task #2:

Have at least 1 of your coworkers who newly joined SellPro verify their profile on SellPro. New users can verify their profile by logging into the app and claiming their $10 award – they can choose from $10 Starbucks, $10 Chipotle, OR $10 Domino's!
…and, that’s not all. Completion of Task #2 will earn you a trip to the ProShop for your choice of a $20 Starbucks, Barnes & Noble, Domino’s, Subway or Chipotle award (while supplies last)
You can easily invite coworkers to join SellPro straight from the Home screen by tapping on the INVITE button and sharing your unique QR code with them.  See…that’s not scary at all.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 3, 2022)

$20 Starbucks in SellPro now!

Along with a $10 Starbucks or Chipotle or Dominos if you are a new user.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 18, 2022)

Please help me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 18, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 14268
> Please help me.


Try gifting to friends,


----------



## Yetive (Oct 18, 2022)

Christmas mugs make nice gifts.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 18, 2022)

With biscotti & Via instant tucked in.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 18, 2022)

Their egg sandwiches are good! The packaged madeleines are too.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 18, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 14268
> Please help me.


I sell mine on Raise. They take 15%.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 31, 2022)

$5 Gift Card in SellPro now!

Click to join.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 2, 2022)

$10 Starbucks in SellPro now!

Click to join.


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 4, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> If you are wondering if SellPro is good or not.


I alr got about 50 dollars just by not paying attention and hitting the logical buttons LMFAO.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 5, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> I alr got about 50 dollars just by not paying attention and hitting the logical buttons LMFAO.


SellPro questions be like:

"What is the reason customers should use HP Instant Ink?"
"1) They save up to 50% on ink."
"2) Their printer will explode without it."
"3) It gives them super powers."
"4) They shouldn't use HP Instant Ink."


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 5, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> SellPro questions be like:


it was legit all HP stuff too haha


----------



## TTB (Nov 6, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> it was legit all HP stuff too haha


Lmao I was joking with my son that HP is brainwashing me and using Starbucks to lure me in. And omg how much do they love the word SUSTAINABLE .


----------



## TTB (Nov 6, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 14268
> Please help me.


I’m inCA it said if I got up to $600 they will have to send me a tax form. I earned $85 in Starbucks in just two days. Woo hoo!


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 6, 2022)

TTB said:


> Lmao I was joking with my son that HP is brainwashing me and using Starbucks to lure me in. And omg how much do they love the word SUSTAINABLE .


they're honestly such simple questions. Very annoying though LMAO. I just started doing these. How long do they take to get new offers and such?


----------



## TTB (Nov 6, 2022)

I don’t know but I just got through most of the campaigns “attended” a few webinars the video wouldn’t even load but I still got credit for it. I am also unlocking as many prizes I can for that playzone game. I already won a $20 gift card playing that but beware it asks you a timed quiz question. I didn’t know that but like you said I pick the logical answer and won.


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 10, 2022)

I swear to god these gravity games are rigged. How have I not won a single thing.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 10, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> I swear to god these gravity games are rigged. How have I not won a single thing.


My market source vendor won like a speaker and multiple gift cards like dang..


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 21, 2022)

Updated Connect 2 Learn from Facebook to Meta Sales Academy.
Updated Speck to their new website.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 23, 2022)

$10 Starbucks gift card and HP swag bag in the proshop


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 26, 2022)

I let the Starbucks campaigns build up and I just did them all at once, I got like $90 in Starbucks credits in the past week lol. And I'm getting Target circle credits too using it.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 29, 2022)

If you haven't joined SellPro now is the time. Join with my link and get a $10 gift card!

Join SellPro!


----------

